# un metro cubo / due metri cubi



## andersxman

Avrei bisogno di controllare una cosa: è corretto dire *"un metro cubo*" ma "*due metri cubi"?*


----------



## Inverno

si, dovrebbero essere giusti entrambi


----------



## Necsus

andersxman said:
			
		

> Avrei bisogno di controllare una cosa: è corretto dire *"un metro cubo*" ma "*due metri cubi"?*


Direi di sì. Qual è il dubbio?


----------



## ics

Già che siamo in argomento... sono solita dire _metri cubi /metri quadrati_, ma mi domando se si possa lo stesso dire _metri quadri /metri cubici_ Grazie, ciao


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Metri quadrati --> superficie
Metri cubi (non cubici) --> volume


----------



## ics

Grazie PaulfromItaly 
Quindi metri quadri non si usa?


----------



## ics

grazie micro! Mi hai chiarito il dubbio!


----------



## TimLA

Perchè non è "metro cubico"?
Ho trovato "piede cubico" nel dizionario WR ed anche "chilometro cubico" dal Wikipedia.

Il "cubo" è la forma geometrica, è per fare l'aggetivo di solito aggiunge un "ico/ica/iqualsiasi".

C'è una regola interessante qui? 

Grazie
Tim


----------



## bushbaby4891

E' solo che non esiste metro cubico...è cubo..chissà perchè!!


----------



## Ranocchietta

bushbaby4891 said:
			
		

> E' solo che non esiste metro cubico...è cubo..chissà perchè!!


 
Però il metro quadro esiste! Misteri della lingua


----------



## bushbaby4891

Sai di solito si dice:"in quella zona le case case costano 1000 euro al metro quadro"...
Ma l'unità di misura dovrebbe essere prorpio "metro quadrato"!!
Stupide sfumature!!! 
Controlla il sito http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/
Ciao


----------



## Necsus

Scusate, ma che a me risulti si possono usare come aggettivi entrambi i termini, sia a due che a tre dimensioni: metro quadro o quadrato, metro cubo o cubico.
E il DeMauro mi conforta, anche se preferisce 'quadrato' e 'cubico':

quà|dro
agg., s.m.
2 agg. CO TS metrol. ⇒2quadrato

qua|drà|to
p.pass., agg.
4 agg. CO TS metrol., di unità di misura di superficie, che indica l’area di un quadrato teorico equivalente alla superficie reale presa in considerazione 

cù|bo
s.m., agg.
4 agg. TS metrol., cubico; unito a un’unità di misura di lunghezza, forma l’unità di misura di volume corrispondente

cù|bi|co
agg. CO 
2 TS metrol., di unità di misura, relativa al volume di un corpo, volumica: _densità elettrica cubica_ | ⇒cubo: _due metri cubici di acqua_, _centimetri cubici_


----------



## TimLA

Necsus,
Se _*posso*_ dire, è stato una risposta perfetta! D)

È interessante che in inglese "cubo" è un sostantivo e un verbo, ma mai un aggettivo. Dobbiamo cambiare "cubo" a "cubico" per fare l'aggettivo. I miei dubbi venivano da una ricerca (google) dove sono *riuscito* a trovare tutte e due (cubo e cubico) come aggettivi.

Grazie Professore, sei sempre *riuscito* ad aiutarmi!
Tim


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:
			
		

> Necsus, se _*posso*_ dire, è stata una risposta perfetta! D)
> È interessante che in inglese "cubo" è un sostantivo o un verbo, ma mai un aggettivo. Dobbiamo cambiare "cubo" in "cubico" per fare l'aggettivo. I miei dubbi venivano da una ricerca (google) dove sono *riuscito* a trovare tutte e due (cubo e cubico) come aggettivi.
> Grazie Professore, (sei sempre *riuscito=*) 'riesci sempre/sei riuscito come sempre' ad aiutarmi!
> Tim


Prego, Preside, è stato un vero piacere!  
Che strano, hai visto che alcune parole ti sono venute scritte in grassetto? Chissà come mai... 
Bravissimo!


----------



## ics

Posso dedurre dunque che le forme metro quadrato/ cubico per quanto siano corrette non sono d’uso comune al punto da sembrare perfino sbagliate a qualcuno? 
Secondo voi, è meglio evitare di usarle, dando la preferenza a metri quadri/ cubi?
grazie del vostro aiuto!


----------



## bushbaby4891

Per quel che mi riguarda hai centrato il punto!
Ciao ciao!


----------



## Juri

Qualcuno conosce qualche regola contraria al mio uso di scrivere
mq invece di m2 ?

Troppo poco per un nuovo thread.


----------



## Necsus

ics said:
			
		

> Posso dedurre dunque che le forme metro quadrato/ cubico per quanto siano corrette non sono d’uso comune al punto da sembrare perfino sbagliate a qualcuno?
> Secondo voi, è meglio evitare di usarle, dando la preferenza a metri quadri/ cubi?
> grazie del vostro aiuto!


Ics, per la mia esperienza personale, le forme più usate nel quotidiano sono piuttosto 'metro quadrato' e 'metro cubo'.


----------



## Ghevèn

Cari amici, è molto semplice capire perché sono corretti _metro quadrato_ e _metro cubo_, e invece non lo sono per nulla _metro quadro_ e _metro cubico_ (purtroppo molti dizionari oggi accettano anche queste forme errate, contribuendo alla rovina della nostra meravigliosa lingua): le definizioni derivano dalla forma matematica _metro (al) quadrato_ e _metro (al) cubo_.

Voi direste "ics elevato al quadro" o "ipsilon elevato al cubico"? Pensate, lo Zingarelli e il De Mauro sostengono di sí... 

Poveri noi!


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Scusate, ma che a me risulti si possono usare come aggettivi entrambi i termini, sia a due che a tre dimensioni: metro quadro o quadrato, metro cubo o cubico.


 
Concordo pienamente!


----------



## Salentino

si dice "un metro cubo" e per il plurale "2/3/4/5.. metri cubi"


----------



## federicoft

Necsus said:


> Ics, per la mia esperienza personale, le forme più usate nel quotidiano sono piuttosto 'metro quadrato' e 'metro cubo'.



Sono d'accordo, sono anche quelle preferibili.
Detto questo, cubico si utilizza in un caso particolare: _radice cubica_. Una equazione di terzo grado si chiama anche _equazione cubica_.


----------



## SunDraw

Io la direi così:

La misura di superficie è stata stabilita nel "metro quadrato", con notazione scientifica ovvero simbolo m², e quella di volume nel "metro cubo" con simbolo m³.

Nota: queste due cifre in posizione apicale sono state considerate sufficientemente importanti da rientrare (con l'¹) nelle tabelle dei caratteri ASCII, per cui per digitarli è sufficiente tener premuto il tasto "Alt" finché si batte da tastierino numerico (con il "Bloc Num" attivo) le tre o quattro cifre rispettivamente:
- per l' ¹: Alt + 251 oppure Alt + 0185
- per il ²: Alt + 253 oppure Alt + 0178
- per il ³: Alt + 252 oppure Alt + 0179

Nell'impossibilità o fastidio per tale accrocchio, sono invalsi, sono attestati anche in letteratura tecnica, "mq" per "metro quadrato" (e plurale "metri quadrati") ed "mc" per "metro cubo" (e plurale "metri cubi").

Trovo invece piuttosto sgradevoli le "soluzioni" m2 ed m3, pure usate di frequente.

Dal momento in cui son divenuti simboli, m² ed m³ non possono comunque più essere letti metri "al quadrato", "al cubo" ovvero "(elevati) alla seconda (potenza)", "alla terza", per quanto la relazione "fisica" che li ha generati resti evidente.

Nel linguaggio corrente, e corrente al punto da essere anche normalmente in stampa, si è quindi fatto uso di, ehm ...arrotondato in (ma senza neppure deformazioni lessicali particolari: quadro e quadrato sono sufficientemente sinonimi), "metro quadro";
anche, forse non troppo elegantemente ma del tutto plausibilmente, compattato in "metroquadro".

Personalmente "metro quadro" a me non dispiace affatto (averne, tanti a disposizione!).


----------

